# Java fern pieces tied to look like a whole plant



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

I bought a java fern in a tube from Petco today that turned out to be a bunch of rhizome bits with one or two leaves each, all of which were tied together to look like two full plants. There are two or three pieces that _might_ have enough of a rhizome and roots to grow into a substantial plant. Rather than returning it and ordering another one online (shipping charge and risk of snails), I might try to grow the better pieces. Do you think there's much of chance of these pieces growing into a nice plant?


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

VinceIII said:


> I bought a java fern in a tube from Petco today that turned out to be a bunch of rhizome bits with one or two leaves each, all of which were tied together to look like two full plants. There are two or three pieces that _might_ have enough of a rhizome and roots to grow into a substantial plant. Rather than returning it and ordering another one online (shipping charge and risk of snails), I might try to grow the better pieces. Do you think there's much of chance of these pieces growing into a nice plant?


Same with mine. I guess they package them that way. I just rooted mine in the gravel... So now I have what looks like a cluster of 4 java ferns, even though it was packaged as 1 plant.


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks, Phoenix! How long have you had the java fern? Have the pieces grown much?


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

VinceIII said:


> Thanks, Phoenix! How long have you had the java fern? Have the pieces grown much?


I just got mine about a week ago. So far, so good! My betta sure likes them


----------

